# Pronunciación de nombres propios de grupos musicales extranjeros con cifras y letras mezcladas



## Cracker Jack

U2 es un grupo irlandés de rock. Es mi opinión de que se debería llamarlo U two y no U dos. ¿Estáis de acuerdo? Es comprensible si aquí en España se dice:

1. MP3 - e-me-pe-tres
2. DVD - de-u-ve-de
3. SMS - e-se-e-me-e-se (Aunque es una abreviatura de short message service).

Sin embargo U2 es un nombre propio y hay que mantenerlo así. Otra cosa es la manera de llamar la marca del champú Head and Shoulders. Aquí se dice ha-che-y-e-se. ¿Cómo se llamaría la marca ''Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific.''

A ver, ¿cómo opináis? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Cracker Jack said:


> U2 es un grupo irlandés de rock. Es mi opinión de que se debería llamarlo U two y no U dos. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?


Yo no creo que sea una cuestión de "deber", o sea, que tenga que seguirse una regla. El nombre de un grupo de rock es algo que sigue las insondables leyes de la cultura popular (me ha salido así de pedante, lo siento), y si con el paso de los años se ha impuesto U dos, pues por qué no. Además, en inglés no deja de ser un juego de palabras, y no vamos a decir: "Yutú-que-en-inglés-quiere-decir-U-dos-y-tú-también".


----------



## Jellby

Cracker Jack said:


> Sin embargo U2 es un nombre propio y hay que mantenerlo así. Otra cosa es la manera de llamar la marca del champú Head and Shoulders. Aquí se dice ha-che-y-e-se. ¿Cómo se llamaría la marca ''Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific.''



Pues si querían que los llamáramos "hiutú", que se hubieran puesto "you too", por ejemplo. A REM también los llamamos "rem" y no "ar-i-em".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola Namarne.  Gracias por tu respuesta.  No tienes po qué decir lo siento.  Es lo que esperaba.  Sí es algo pedante.  Algunos españoles dicen que es pretencioso decirlo a la inglesa.  Pues, la razón por la que he preguntado sobre este asunto es que el verano pasado, en una reunión de los jovenes en Barcelona, un español planteo el tema de U2 diciendo u-dos.

En la reunión, también estaban franceses, alemanes, italianos, etc.  Eran compañeros de una clase de español intensivo de verano. Al oír u-dos, los extranjeros no entendían nada.  Luego aclaré que lo que quería decir era U2.  Todo hablaba en inglés.  Al enterarse, los demas se rieron y se burlaron de los españoles.

Eso me picó porque estaba con los españoles.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Cracker Jack said:


> En la reunión, también estaban franceses, alemanes, *italianos*, etc.  Eran compañeros de una clase de español intensivo de verano. Al oír u-dos, los extranjeros no entendían nada.  Luego aclaré que lo que quería decir era U2.  Todo hablaba en inglés.  Al enterarse, los demas se rieron y se burlaron de los españoles.
> 
> Eso me picó porque estaba con los españoles.



Aquí no decimos you too, decimos U DUE ( o sea U DOS)


----------



## Jellby

Cracker Jack said:


> En la reunión, también estaban franceses, alemanes, italianos, etc.  Eran compañeros de una clase de español intensivo de verano. Al oír u-dos, los extranjeros no entendían nada.  Luego aclaré que lo que quería decir era U2.  Todo hablaba en inglés.  Al enterarse, los demas se rieron y se burlaron de los españoles.



Hombre... decimos (o digo) "u dos" cuando hablo en español, pero si hablo en inglés lo digo en inglés.

Por cierto, "Londres" también es un nombre propio, y no por ello se dice "London". Y a París le digo "París" si hablo en español, "Paguí" si hablo en francés y "Paris" (sin acento) si hablo en inglés... Con esto quiero decir que los nombres propios también se traducen a veces, o por lo menos se pronuncian de forma distinta según el idioma.


----------



## GinBcn

Dos cosas a la vez. i) Jellby - en ingles decimos "REM" tambien, no pronunciamos las letras por separado como soliamos hacer. (...)


----------



## Metztli

Cracker Jack said:


> U2 es un grupo irlandés de rock. Es mi opinión de que se debería llamarlo U two y no U dos. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?


 
Hola Cracker... en México no he oído a nadie que diga U-dos, todos los conocemos como "iu-tu" y también decimos 'ar-y-em' y nos gusta comer "em-an-ems".

Aunque oimos ce-de's y vemos películas en de-ve-des, los nombres propios tendemos a conservarlos tal cual.

Saludos!


----------



## la italianilla

Ahora llega otra extranjera 
A ver: yo digo que, en mi opinión, no estoy de acuerdo que "debería"  llamarlo U two. Los españoles suelen utilizar su propio idioma mucho más que otros. De seguro mucho más que lo italianos (yo hablo de Italia porque conozco bien el fenómeno). Os explico: la mayoría de los italianos lee la palabra U2 "u due" o sea lo lee en italiano. Pero, diferentemente que los españoles:
1. introducimos muchas palabras extranjeras en el uso cotidiano (por ejemplo un italiano usa _ok_ y _va bene_ indistintamente)
2. y las que introducimos las leemos mal (ejemplo: club lo leemos [kleb])

Tenemos en el lenguage coloquial, y ahora también en el diccionario, un montón de palabras extrajeras que mayoría de las veces son leídas según las reglas de lectura italiana (que hacen reír bastante cualquier extrajero que sepa un poco de inglés...) 
En este caso yo prefiero los españoles porque por lo menos guardan su idioma mucho más que nosotros (aún la primera vez que oí "dame el ratón" me quedé así ->  ....) 
Pr esta razón te digo que lo de U2 leydo como "u dos" no lo veo como un error porque no es exatamente una palabra inglesa sino la identifico, más o menos, con una abreviación o una sigla. Claramente esta solo es mi opinión 
Hasta luego


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Hidrocálida. Acá es "iu tú". El Head & Shoulders es jed and choulders (o algo así; en la tele lo pronuncian en inglés).


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina a la banda de rock se la llama /ju'tu/, y creo que si alguien aquí pronuncia /u'dos/ demuestra que no sabe quiénes son, y es probable que la persona acabe desprestigiada.

Aquí /u'dos/ "siempre" fue el avión espía U-2.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

aleCcowaN said:


> Aquí /u'dos/ "siempre" fue el avión espía U-2.



Que de hecho es la teoría más extendida del significado del nombre del grupo, ya que Bono nació durante la crisis del _udós_


----------



## Metztli

Dr. Quizá said:


> Que de hecho es la teoría más extendida del significado del nombre del grupo, ya que Bono nació durante la crisis del _udós_


 
Gracias por el dato, Dr. Quizá  En todo este tiempo nunca supe de donde venía el mentado nombrecito de ese bandón!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pero sólo es una teoría. De hecho, lo único claro es que es deliberado que sea una incógnita


----------



## HUMBERT0

Metztli said:


> Hola Cracker... en México no he oído a nadie que diga U-dos, todos los conocemos como "iu-tu" y también decimos 'ar-y-em' y nos gusta comer "em-an-ems".
> 
> Aunque oimos ce-de's y vemos películas en de-ve-des, los nombres propios tendemos a conservarlos tal cual.
> 
> Saludos!


Igual acá en el norte, pero a los m&m les decimos eme-nems.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Nosotros también decimos "Iu-tu", al igual que "Ci-Di", "Di-Vi-Di", "Eivon" (por la marca Avon), ""Ai-Pod", "e-meil" y todo por el estilo ". Alguien que diga "U-Dos" para referirse al famoso grupo, nadie lo entendería. Hablando de marcas, curioso porque nadie dice "peiper meit", sino "papermate", como a nadie se le ocurriría decir "colgueit" por "colgate".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá Avon es Avón, tal cual. Colgate es colgáte, y Papermate es paipermeit. Las demás son iguales.


----------



## ryba

Cracker Jack said:


> En la reunión, también estaban franceses, alemanes, italianos, etc.  Eran compañeros de una clase de español intensivo de verano. Al oír u-dos, los extranjeros no entendían nada.  Luego aclaré que lo que quería decir era U2.  Todo hablaba en inglés.  Al enterarse, los demas se rieron y se burlaron de los españoles.
> 
> Eso me picó porque estaba con los españoles.



Te entiendo. Soy polaco y nosotros también decimos /ju tu/ a la inglesa, sólo ajustando un poquillo la pronunciación al sistema fonético de nuestro idioma. Leyéndolo literalmente en otra lengua se pierde el juego de palabras, o sea la ambigüedad You Too (Tú también) // U2 (que puede ser el nombre del avión espía al que alude AleC o, en fin, cualquier cosa) y, al menos en Polonia, se puede hacerlo 1) de broma 2) por ignorancia, desconocimiento del grupo.

En conclusión, el hecho de que los españoles pronunciéis U2 como U Dos lo tomaría como otra más prueba de que tenéis sentido de humor, así que no te preocupes.

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

Los españoles, aunque parezca mentira, también conocemos el dichoso avión espía U2. Que aquí llamamos U-dos. 
Cuando salió un grupo con el nombre del avión, nos quedamos con el nombre del avión, pasando de la pronunciación que tiene en inglés.

Si algún españolito mencionara al grupo por su nombre en inglés, "iu tú", el resto de los españolitos que le escuchasen no sabrían de quién estaba hablando. Pensarían que se refería a "you tu(be)".

Sin embargo, Rolling Stones, Beatles, Beach Boys, Rod Stewart, Elton John, Queen, Bruce Springsteen, siempre se han pronunciado bien (con acento español más o menos patente, pero bien).


> Originally Posted by *Cracker Jack*
> En la reunión, también estaban franceses, alemanes, italianos, etc. Eran compañeros de una clase de español intensivo de verano. Al oír u-dos, los extranjeros no entendían nada. Luego aclaré que lo que quería decir era U2. Todo hablaba en inglés. Al enterarse, los demas se rieron y se burlaron de los españoles.


Lo que yo daría por oír a un americano de Oklahoma que no supiese español pronunciar Julio Iglesias.


----------



## SpiceMan

alexacohen said:


> Lo que yo daría por oír a un americano de Oklahoma que no supiese español pronunciar Julio Iglesias.


No es que quiera sonar agresivo, pero es que leí tu comentario y automáticamente pensé "mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos" y me puse a reirme solo.

PD: Es que estoy con un vinito encima. Sepan disculpar.
PD2: Por favor no englobar a todos los hispanoparlantes como en el título.


----------



## alexacohen

El único sentido que tenía mi comentario es que no se puede pedir que los no-nativos de un idioma lo pronuncien correctamente. Lo más normal es que, ante un sonido desconocido, "adapten" la fonética. O que lean la palabra tal y como se pronunciaría en su propio idioma. 
Ítem plus: los alemanes, franceses, italianos que tanto se rieron posiblemente pronunciasen el inglés tan mal, o tan bien, como mi supuesto americano de Oklahoma pronunciaría el español.

Por cierto:

*Mulier sum, ergo unus vir cupido*  .


----------



## Felerdunguis

Aquí se dice "iu tu" también, que polada decir "u dos"...


----------



## Metztli

alexacohen said:


> El único sentido que tenía mi comentario es que no se puede pedir que los no-nativos de un idioma lo pronuncien correctamente.


 
Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con Alexa... una cosa es que el grupo sea famoso y todos le digamos iu-tu, y otra muy distinta es que se exija, so pena de recibir burlas, que un no-nativo sepa pronunciar tal o cual cosa... 

Yo oí una vez a una norteamericana decir Frida _Kehilo_ (en vez de Kahlo) y no creo que nadie de los que estábamos ahí nos hubieramos burlado, mejor le aclaramos... a lo mejor por dentro mas de tres se rieron, ni lo dudo, porque se oyó muy chistoso.

*



Mulier sum, ergo unus vir cupido

Click to expand...

*What????


----------



## xenon

GinBcn said:


> Dos cosas a la vez. i) Jellby - en ingles decimos "REM" tambien, no pronunciamos las letras por separado como soliamos hacer.


No estoy de acuerdo con esto. Yo siempre sólo he oído y dicho "ar-i-em" en inglés. En mi opinión si le preguntaras a alguien de habla inglesa si le gusta REM (pronunciado "rem") probablemente no sabría de qué hablas, a menos que fuera muy obvio por el contexto, en cuyo caso me imagino que te diría "¿No quieres decir ar-i-em?".

Me interesaría saber cómo pronuncian en España los nombres de otros grupos anglosajones que tienen un número o un inicial en su nombre.... por ejemplo, UB40. Seguro que si hubiera un grupo español llamado así y conocido en el mundo angloparlante, nadie de habla inglesa lo pronunciaría como "u-bi-cuarenta".

Tenía un cómic en español títulado "Del cielo al infierno 7" y siempre lo leía (al menos en mi mente) como "...al infierno seven". Además, la "G" del nombre del grupo español "Hombres G" para mí era como una g inglesa, hasta que oí a alguien de habla hispana pronunciarla.

Cuando leo cualquier cosa en otro idioma creo que casi siempre leo los números y los iniciales en mi lengua materna (el inglés) sin darme cuenta, seguro que lo mismo le pasa a mucha gente.


----------



## adito

Lo que sé yo es que los italianos - solo doy ejemplo - en vez de pronunciar CD/como en inglés *Ci Di*/ lo pronuncian* Chi  Di*  , porque así suena el *C *en italiano. Eso es. Pienso que cada pueblo puede ´´ínventar´´, ¿eh? A mí me parece simpático. Es lo mismo como decir server o servidor, bueno, eso hace el idioma más multicolor.
Mi opinión, perdona.
iSaludos!


----------



## lamartus

xenon said:


> Me interesaría saber cómo pronuncian en España los nombres de otros grupos anglosajones que tienen un número o un inicial en su nombre.... por ejemplo, UB40.



Pues no tiene mucho misterio: ubecuarenta.

Es como cualquiera de los que antes nombraron mis compatriotas. Si uno no sabe inglés (que es el caso de la mayoría de los españoles) no veo el motivo por el cual deberíamos pronunciar _ubi, o iutu_ o cualquier otra cosa. Lo pronunciamos en español (salvo honrosas excepciones como los "emanems"). Es imposible que alguien que no sabe inglés al ver UB40 diga iu-bi-forty, creo yo.

Saludos a todos.

Edit: También decimos _Cedé _y no _sidí_, _deuvedé _y no _dividí_ (salvo si cuentas que hiciste una operación matemática), no tenemos _mouse _si no ratones para el ordenador...


----------



## Metztli

adito said:


> Es lo mismo como decir server o servidor, bueno, eso hace el idioma más multicolor.
> Mi opinión, perdona.
> iSaludos!


 
Muy interesante tu punto de vista... me gusta lo de multicolor.


----------



## adito

Metztli said:


> Muy interesante tu punto de vista... me gusta lo de multicolor.


Jeje, gracias 
Ahora me acuerdo de algo. Yo soy búlgara. Bueno, mi país estaba 5 siglos en esclavitud turca /no estoy segura que esta es la expresión / Tenemos muchas palabras que han entrado de la lengua turca. Hace años había un hombre que decidió poner nombres nuevos a las cosas, cuyos nombres no eran de origen búlgaro o algo semejante. Decidió llamar a la cerilla /en búlgaro decimos - quibrit/ - quema el palillo. Eso, claro no era posible y se quedó la otra palabra. Siempre me gustaba más la explicación de este hombre. Porque me suena más mío. Más interesante... Es interesante hacer un idioma más rico. Me molestan las palabras extranjeras - ingleses - que entran en los idiomas. El español, claro, me encanta con eso también - U dos, etc. Es fascinante.  
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

adito said:


> Me molestan las palabras extranjeras - ingleses - que entran en los idiomas.


A mí también. Y muy interesante esa historia de Bulgaria. 
No deja de extrañarme un poco que extrañe tanto la pronunciación de U2, la verdad. Pienso que es algo propio nuestro, sinceramente, no creo que tenga tanto que ver el saber inglés o no. Yo no sé mucho inglés, pero sí lo suficiente para saber, como todos vosotros, cómo se debería pronunciar U2 en inglés. Pero si veo una U y un 2, es que leo "U", "Dos". No puedo evitarlo, lo siento.


----------



## xenon

lamartus said:


> Pues no tiene mucho misterio: ubecuarenta.
> 
> Es como cualquiera de los que antes nombraron mis compatriotas. Si uno no sabe inglés (que es el caso de la mayoría de los españoles) no veo el motivo por el cual deberíamos pronunciar _ubi, o iutu_ o cualquier otra cosa. Lo pronunciamos en español (salvo honrosas excepciones como los "emanems"). Es imposible que alguien que no sabe inglés al ver UB40 diga iu-bi-forty, creo yo.


Claro, si no sabes inglés y no conoces el grupo (y por tanto tampoco de dónde es el grupo) obviamente lo vas a pronunciar en español. Pero eso no es lo mismo que ser un aficionado al grupo que sabe cómo se pronuncia en inglés pero que lo pronuncia a la española de todos modos. Creo que ese era el caso con la persona que mencionó CrackerJack.


----------



## adito

También, me parece que cada uno tiene la libertad de elegir. 

Quería preguntar una cosa más 
Está relacionada con el tema. ¿Cuál de las dos palabras - Spiderman /con la pronunciación del inglés/ o Espiderman? Es que he oído las dos cosas...  Pero ¿cuál se usa más frecuentemente? 
Saludos!


----------



## Namarne

xenon said:


> Claro, si no sabes inglés y no conoces el grupo (y por tanto tampoco de dónde es el grupo) obviamente lo vas a pronunciar en español. Pero eso no es lo mismo que ser un aficionado al grupo que sabe cómo se pronuncia en inglés pero que lo pronuncia a la española de todos modos. Creo que ese era el caso con la persona que mencionó CrackerJack.


Ya, pero son siglas y números, y la pronunciación inglesa está tan alejada de la española, que yo creo que llevamos muy dentro una especie de vergüencilla a pronunciarlo mal, o a parecer que nos las damos de internacionales o algo así, incluso. Es una manera de sentirnos más naturales entre nosotros. Bueno, yo lo veo así.

(Sobre Spiderman no sé qué dirán los demás. Yo oigo a mis hijos y a sus compañeros pronunciar "Espíderman", a pesar de las clases de inglés; por eso pienso que no es tanto el saber o no inglés.)


----------



## xenon

Namarne said:


> Ya, pero son siglas y números, y la pronunciación inglesa está tan alejada de la española, que yo creo que llevamos muy dentro una especie de vergüencilla a pronunciarlo mal, o a parecer que nos las damos de internacionales o algo así, incluso. Es una manera de sentirnos más naturales entre nosotros. Bueno, yo lo veo así.


La verdad es que pasaría exactamente lo mismo aquí si fuera el nombre de un grupo extranjero.


----------



## adito

Namarne said:


> (Sobre Spiderman no sé qué dirán los demás. Yo oigo a mis hijos y a sus compañeros pronunciar "Espíderman", a pesar de las clases de inglés; por eso pienso que no es tanto el saber o no inglés.)



iGracias! 
Saludos!


----------



## Jellby

¿Y las bombas V-2 de los alemanes? ¿Deberíamos decir "vi tu" o "fau svai"? Yo seguiré diciendo "uve dos".


----------



## alexacohen

Jellby said:


> ¿Y las bombas V-2 de los alemanes? ¿Deberíamos decir "vi tu" o "fau svai"? Yo seguiré diciendo "uve dos".


Bueno, también decimos "la bomba hache".


----------



## soy-yo

Me hace recordar una anécdota :

  Yo estaba en un bar de Brest, puerto militar de Francia, y allí había marineros españoles. Uno de ellos estaba pidiendo un Jota y Be al camarero que no comprendía nada. Simplemente porque estaba pidiendo un J and B. (con J and B el camarero lo hubiera comprendido)

 Me ha gustado mucho esta forma de pronunciar al español.

    Desgraciadamente, no lo hacemos en francés.


----------



## Metztli

Ya te extrañabamos por acá, soy-yo, con tus sabios comentarios.

Hay una línea aerea TWA que se pronuncia Ti, dobliu, ey... en México decimos, Te, dobleu,A... pero una vez llegaba un amigo de Soria, España y me dijo "llego por tua" y yo no tenía la menor idea de que me estaba diciendo, me sonaba a portuario o algo asi... hasta llegué a creer que llegaba por barco.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo de darle pronunciación en español a personajes o ciudades en inglés creo que viene de la infancia, antes que aprendiéramos la forma correcta de decir las cosas. Acá eran El Hombre Araña, Tarzán y Acuamán. Batman y Robin eran Bruno Díaz y Ricardo Tapia (en la serie de TV, de hace no sé cuántos años). En las últimas películas, esos son los nombres que siguen apareciendo. Los Picapiedra eran Pedro y Vilma Picapiedra y Pablo y Betty Mármol (y sus hijos Pébels y Bam-Bam).

En cuanto a los grupos, UB40 acá es "iu bi fory". El problema es con Foreigner y Journey, que cada quién pronuncia como mejor puede.

En la parte norte de mi estado se encuentra Piedras Negras, que es frontera con Eagle Pass. Aunque hablen inglés perfectamente, a la ciudad siempre se le dice "Igle Pás" de este lado de la fdrontera, e Ígl Pás del otro.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
 Yo me supongo que palabra como U2 y otras de orígen inglés, en México tendemos a decirlas con pronunciación cercana al inglés debido a que así escuchamos que las pronuncian en los medios masivos de comunicación y a nuestra cercanía con E.U.A.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

A modo anecdótico, diré que U2 apareció aproximadamente en la misma época que UB 40 (u be cuarenta) y B52 (B cincuenta y dos), así que lo más normal del mundo era decir las siglas como se dicen normalmente. Antes ya estaban AC/DC (con frecuencia llamados a ce de ce, que en la película "El dia de la bestia" un sacerdote cree que se llaman "hace de cé" aunque lo de isi disi se acabó extendiendo, que no sé qué es peor). Luego estaban Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark, que por motivos evidentes (¿qué adolescente españolito medio sabía pronunciar eso en los ochenta?) todo el mundo los llamaba Maniobras Orquestales en la Oscuridad y acabaron siendo OMD (O eme dé). Ah! Y DuranDuran eran y siguen siendo Dur*á*n Dur*á*n, como es de suponer, que por algo es un apellido español de toda la vida. 

Si U2 quieren que les llamen You too, que se pongan de nombre you too, puesto que fuera de los países de habla inglesa nadie tiene obligación de saber cómo se llaman las letras y los números en ese idioma. Y si alguien se burla de unos españoles porque no saben decir unas siglas en inglés y las dicen en su idioma, pues fíjate qué disgusto, ¿quién está demostrando más incultura? ¿el que desconoce un código ajeno o el que no entiende que en otros idiomas no se deletrea igual?. Saludos,


----------



## Hidrocálida

Muy bien dicho Maria, al fin y al cabo considero yo, que en nuestro idioma podemos adaptar esas palabras segun nuestros parametros. si por eso se juzga a alguien, pues lo siento  por ellos, porque muestran una falta  total  de respeto.
saludos
A propósito en México a AC/DC le llamamos eici dici y a Duran Duran como apellido español Durán


----------



## lamartus

María Madrid said:


> ¿quién está demostrando más incultura? ¿el que desconoce un código ajeno o el que no entiende que en otros idiomas no se deletrea igual?.


 
Ahí estamos en la misma onda. ¿Te imaginas que nos partiéramos de risa cada vez que algún extranjero por la Castellana te dice que quiere ir a la "estación de /Shamártin/? Pues no, les indicamos dónde está la estación de Chamartín y santas pascuas .

Saludos internacionales y políglotas para todos.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y por arrojar luz sobre este tema.  No visité el foro ayer y me he quedado sorprendido al ver la inundación de respuesta.  La última vez que entré este foro, estaba en la primera página.  Ahora estoy en la tercera.

De todas maneras, la malpronunciación de una palabra extranjera puede llegar a malentendimiento o confusión como ha comentado soy-yo, eso de jota be.  Otra caso en que me he fijado es por el otro lado del charco, la pronunciación esta muy, muy cerca a o igual que la original como en México, Argentina, y otros paises.

Pero también, es una cuestión cultural. Aquí en España, las medias juegan un papel importantísimo. Si  hacen esfuerzo para pronunciar la palabra correctamente, sería muy útil para la gente.  Si en los anuncios, pronuncian bien las palabras, la gente las imitarían.  Por ejemplo, aquí se dice times, blade, a la inglesa.  

Si todas las palabras fueran fácil como Kill Bill, no habría problemas.  ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Crysis

Cracker Jack said:


> U2 es un grupo irlandés de rock. Es mi opinión de que se debería llamarlo U two y no U dos. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?
> 
> A ver, ¿cómo opináis? Muchas gracias.


 

*

Yo soy española, y también me parece "incorrecto" decir u-dos, cuando el grupo SE LLAMA u-two. Como han dicho por ahí, esto no ocurre en toda Hispanoamérca, sino sólo en España.
Me parece que somos demasiado irrespetuosos con las reglas de otros países. Por ejemplo: en España, a la compañía de teléfonos "Orange", le han cambiado totalmente las pronunciación: no es ni como en inglés ni como en francés, sino algo así como /o'ransh/ (disculpen que no sepa como transcribir correctamente ), y si no lo dices así, no te entiende nadie. Lo peor, es que la propia compañía lo llama así. (¬¬)

En fin, que estoy de acuerdo, deberíamos llamarlo u-two. Pero entonces los que quedaríamos mal seríamos nosotros.


----------



## SpiceMan

María Madrid said:


> Antes ya estaban AC/DC (con frecuencia llamados a ce de ce, que en la película "El dia de la bestia" un sacerdote cree que se llaman "hace de cé" aunque lo de isi disi se acabó extendiendo, que no sé qué es peor).


Algo curioso de AC/DC es que aparentemente, según lo que me comentó la esposa australiana de un amigo mío, le dicen aka/daka a la banda en Australia. 

Si no se ponen de acuerdo ni los nativos en inglés que le queda al resto...


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Pues yo creo que en todas partes se cuecen habas, yo me acuerdo que la primera vez que tuve conocimiento de U2 fue hablando con un amigo alemán que me regañó de una manera acalorada porque dije "udós" y me dijo que el nombre de la banda es en inglés, pero también me acuerdo que otra vez, estando yo en Estados Unidos, necesitaba ir a las oficinas de Aeroméxico, y tuve que preguntar cinco veces, porque sólo la quinta vez se me ocurrió preguntar por "eiromécsicou", aunque el nombre de la compañía se pronuncie en el país de donde es originaria, "ae-ro-mé-gi-co".

Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Tienes razón Jack, con nombres como Kill Bill es mucho más fácil. Y de acuerdo con Marta, si nos ponemos tiquismiquis con la pronunciación, la mitad de los guiris que pululan por este país tendrían muchísimos problemas para pasar sus vacaciones. Como dice Horus, en todas partes cuecen habas pero cuando nos dicen aiberia, entendemos que quieren decir Iberia y no les montamos un pollo. Otra cosa es decir jota be en el extranjero y pretender que te entiendan, eso creo que ya es pasarse, pero decir U2 entre dos colegas de Villanueva del Abejaruco no me parece ninguna herejía. 

Medias: otra palabrita que me alucina. En español las únicas medias que conozco son las de las piernas o la aritmética. El plural de medio es medios, no medias, pero como en inglés se usan el plural en latín (mediA) y le añaden la ese ahora de repente la gente se pone a hablar de medias como si fuera algo nuevo.


----------



## Lumia

Me gustaría saber cómo pronuncian DINA (la tristemente famosa Dirección de Inteligencia Nacional chilena) los que rieron de la pronunciación "udós". Probablemente también lo lean siguiendo patrones de su propia lengua, a pesar de que sea un acrónimo en castellano. O cómo pronuncian TVE (¿te-uve-é? lo dudo enormemente), RENFE, TALGO...

El otro día en RTE (la televisión irlandesa) en una noticia sobre los problemas con la salubridad del agua en Galway pronunciarion _E. coli_ como "ikoulay".


----------



## San

Cracker Jack said:


> U2 es un grupo irlandés de rock. Es mi opinión de que se debería llamarlo U two y no U dos. ¿Estáis de acuerdo? Es comprensible si aquí en España se dice:
> 
> 1. MP3 - e-me-pe-tres
> 2. DVD - de-u-ve-de
> 3. SMS - e-se-e-me-e-se (Aunque es una abreviatura de short message service).
> 
> Sin embargo U2 es un nombre propio y hay que mantenerlo así. Otra cosa es la manera de llamar la marca del champú Head and Shoulders. Aquí se dice ha-che-y-e-se. ¿Cómo se llamaría la marca ''Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific.''
> 
> A ver, ¿cómo opináis? Muchas gracias.



Con marcas y nombres famosos todo depende de cómo lo digan en la tele, sobre todo en los momentos de novedad. Si la tele dice /sebenap/ nadie dice /sieteup/ y si dice /*u*dos/ a nadie normal se le ocurre decir /iutu/. Los que no vemos la tele desde hace años nos encotramos totalmente perdidos, porque no sabemos por qué la gente dice lo que dice o cuenta los chistes que cuenta.

Es distinto con palabras que suenan menos en los medios, con estas cada uno se maneja como puede y se va convergiendo hacia una pronunciación más o menos estándar a media que la palabra se exiende. Las reglas detrás de todo esto probablemente estén todavía por descrubrir, ¿por qué por ejemplo se dice /bi*fi*ter/,    /micro*sof*/ o /guord/?

Pero lo que  está claro es que en España la tendencia es distinta que en América. No olvidemos que aquí muchas personas de treinta años para arriba jamás estudiaron inglés y el único contacto con esta lengua ha sido a través de la música, lo que a efectos de familiarizarse con la manera en que suena no significa mucho. En Hispanoamérica por contra pareciera que estén constantemente expuestos al inglés.


----------



## horusankh

María Madrid said:


> Como dice Horus, en todas partes cuecen habas pero cuando nos dicen aiberia, entendemos que quieren decir Iberia y no les montamos un pollo. Otra cosa es decir jota be en el extranjero y pretender que te entiendan...


 
Efectivamente María, a eso me refiero, aquí en México también tratamos de entender lo que quieren decir los extranjeros, pero yo, en Estados Unidos, mientras no lo dije en inglés, nadie me entendió. Así que si yo estoy en México, donde se habla español, y quiero decir U2 en español, ¿cuál es el problema?


----------



## alexacohen

Crysis said:


> *
> Yo soy española, y también me parece "incorrecto" decir u-dos, cuando el grupo SE LLAMA u-two. Como han dicho por ahí, esto no ocurre en toda Hispanoamérca, sino sólo en España.
> Me parece que somos demasiado irrespetuosos con las reglas de otros países. Por ejemplo: en España, a la compañía de teléfonos "Orange", le han cambiado totalmente las pronunciación: no es ni como en inglés ni como en francés, sino algo así como /o'ransh/ (disculpen que no sepa como transcribir correctamente ), y si no lo dices así, no te entiende nadie. Lo peor, es que la propia compañía lo llama así. (¬¬)


Pero, vamos a ver, Crysis.
¿Los españoles somos irrespetuosos con las reglas de quién? 
Si se tratase de un grupo ruso, japonés, chino, swahili, hebreo, árabe, ¿cómo se supone que tendríamos que pronunciarlo? ¿o escribirlo, respetando las reglas? 
Dudo muchísimo que en japonés "ikebana" sea realmente "ikebana". Por poner un ejemplo. Y no te quiero ni contar el follón que se podría montar en un restaurante chino, o thai, si tuviéramos que pedir nuestra cena respetando la pronunciación original en chino, o thai.
O en griego, para no irnos tan lejos.
¿Cómo se pronuncia, realmente, "pizza"? ¿Los americanos dicen "Iberia" o más bien "Aibiria"? También es un nombre propio, como "Orange". ¿Es "Minorca" o "Menorca"? ¿"Sevilla" o "Seville"? ¿Islas Canarias" o "Canary Islands"?
¿Y qué si se llama Iu Tú? ¿Cómo pronuncia un inglés "Loquillo y los Trogloditas?


----------



## xenon

Pregunta inicial: "¿Por qué los hispanohablantes dicen U DOS en vez de U TWO?" [aunque aparentemente sólo lo hacen los españoles].

Respuesta: Porque Bono o quien fuera decidió que el nombre de su grupo se escribiría con una sigla y un número en vez de una palabra. Si hubieran decidido escribirlo  como "You too", los españoles no los habrían llamado "Tú también", ni (obviamente) "U dos". Si el grupo hubiera sido cuatro tíos españoles que por alguna razón decidiesen llamarse "U2" (pronunciado U dos),   en Inglaterra y Estados Unidos probablemente se hubieran conocido como "hiutú" porque así se lee "U2" en inglés.

Resumiendo/repitiendo: se debe a que el nombre de ese grupo está compuesto por una sigla y un número en vez de una palabra. Lo que han mencionado en varios de los otros mensajes (como, por ejemplo, lo de la pronuniación de "Aeroméxico" en Estados Unidos), en mi opinión se trata de otro tema.


----------



## María Madrid

Totalmente de acuerdo con Xenon. Aunque para alguien que hable inglés U2 sea en realidad dos palabras disfrazadas (como IOU, otra canción de la época), para un español son unas siglas, y como, FBI, CIA y CSI lo deletreamos en español. 

La curiosa excepción (que confirma la regla, supongo) eran Heaven 17, que efectivamente les decíamos "jevenseventín". Como nadie los recuerda ya, supongo que da lo mismo. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Xenon. Aunque para alguien que hable inglés U2 sea en realidad dos palabras disfrazadas (como IOU, otra canción de la época), para un español son unas siglas, y como, FBI, CIA y CSI lo deletreamos en español.



Pero los franceses, por ejemplo, dice "ef-bi-ái" (en inglés), supongo que porque les suena mejor



> La curiosa excepción (que confirma la regla, supongo) eran Heaven 17, que efectivamente les decíamos "jevenseventín". Como nadie los recuerda ya, supongo que da lo mismo. Saludos,



Creo que es porque mezcla palabras completas con números (o letras), como ocurre con "7-up" (sevenap) o con "toys-R-us" (toisarás).


----------



## Crysis

alexacohen said:


> Pero, vamos a ver, Crysis.
> ¿Los españoles somos irrespetuosos con las reglas de quién?
> Si se tratase de un grupo ruso, japonés, chino, swahili, hebreo, árabe, ¿cómo se supone que tendríamos que pronunciarlo? ¿o escribirlo, respetando las reglas?
> Dudo muchísimo que en japonés "ikebana" sea realmente "ikebana". Por poner un ejemplo. Y no te quiero ni contar el follón que se podría montar en un restaurante chino, o thai, si tuviéramos que pedir nuestra cena respetando la pronunciación original en chino, o thai.
> O en griego, para no irnos tan lejos.
> ¿Cómo se pronuncia, realmente, "pizza"? ¿Los americanos dicen "Iberia" o más bien "Aibiria"? También es un nombre propio, como "Orange". ¿Es "Minorca" o "Menorca"? ¿"Sevilla" o "Seville"? ¿Islas Canarias" o "Canary Islands"?
> ¿Y qué si se llama Iu Tú? ¿Cómo pronuncia un inglés "Loquillo y los Trogloditas?


*
 Sí...la verdad esque sería todo un lío si nos dedicáramos a investigar las reglas de pronunciación de todos los países. De hecho, los préstamos del español se han adecuado a la grafía y pronunciación castellana (fútbol, champán...) y no pasa nada.

He de reconocer que a mí me molesta porque estoy estudiando inglés, y no es nada agradable encontrarte con estas cosas por la calle. Pero la verdad esque tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Cracker Jack

María Madrid said:


> Medias: otra palabrita que me alucina. En español las únicas medias que conozco son las de las piernas o la aritmética. El plural de medio es medios, no medias, pero como en inglés se usan el plural en latín (mediA) y le añaden la ese ahora de repente la gente se pone a hablar de medias como si fuera algo nuevo.


 
Muchas gracias MM.  Sé que siempre cuento con tu ayuda.  Lo de medias, debería ser los medios como los medios de comunicación.  Ahora me acuerdo de medias, prenda/ropa de mujeres.  Pero últimamente, me he fijado que los españoles sobretodo los medios (ahora lo hago correctamente) se entera de la importancia de inglés de tal manera que las palabras inglesas se comprenden en algunos articulos como look, hairstyle, fashion show, etc.  Cosas que no se hacían antes. 

También en algunos letreros o anuncios en las portadas que sean de periódicos, revistas, página web, etc, los títulos están escritos en inglés pero el texto, en español.  Pero es un buen augurio.


----------



## María Madrid

Jellby said:


> Creo que es porque mezcla palabras completas con números (o letras), como ocurre con "7-up" (sevenap) o con "toys-R-us" (toisarás).


Sí, debe de ser por eso que dices, porque me acabo de acordar de "jeircatuanjandred" (Haircut 100), que también tiene combinación de palabras con números. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

Cracker Jack said:


> También en algunos letreros o anuncios en las portadas que sean de periódicos, revistas, página web, etc, los títulos están escritos en inglés pero el texto, en español.  Pero es un buen augurio.



¿Bueno? Eso ha conseguido que la película de Disney se conozca como "Aladín". Ni el "Aladino" de toda la vida ni el "Aladin" (con acento en "la") de los angloparlantes...


----------



## alexacohen

Crysis said:


> *
> He de reconocer que a mí me molesta porque estoy estudiando inglés, y no es nada agradable encontrarte con estas cosas por la calle. Pero la verdad esque tienes toda la razón.


Bueno, también hay cosas que me chirrían a mí... como, por ejemplo, "Windons". 
¿Pero, dónde hay una "n" al final de "Windo*W*s"? 
Que es Windows/Windons/Windos dos mil... en lugar... en lugar de ¿qué?


----------



## Brenduchis

Esto es como el *4ever* clásico ¿no? Ni modo que le digas _cuatro ever_... ni quién te entienda.

Pero, qué raro, en serio que cada vez se aprenden cosas nuevas. Jamás en la vida se me hubiera ocurrido decir _u-dos_ en vez de _u-two_... hahahah. Lo que es tener a EU tan cerca ¿verdad? y los medios de comunicación tan... bilingües *lol*




> Así que si yo estoy en México, donde se habla español, y quiero decir U2 en español, ¿cuál es el problema?


Que nadie te entendería... en España sí, por lo que leo, pero en México nou... =P



Y ok, sí se dice /eme-p-tres/, /ce-de/ y /de-ve-de/, pero bueno, en mi caso, yo siempre digo las siglas en inglés (y también la gente con la que me junto). Siempre digo /ci-es-ai/, /ef-bi-ai/, /cia/ (bueno ahí sí prefiero pronunciarla como palabra, porque es más fácil...), /di-vi-di/, /ci-di/, /sevenop/, /starboks/ (en este caso sí oooodio cuando le dicen _b*u*ks_ =P), /güindous/, /maicrosoft/, /ei-ci-di-ci/, /gons and rouses/ etc.

Inclusive el nombre de las películas siempre las digo en inglés... si por ejemplo me dicen _"Ya viste ¿Y dónde están las rubias?"_ me quedo con cara de... "_huh? ¿cuál?"_ Porque antes yo la conocía nada más como _White Chicks _hahaha... Lo mismo pasa con las series de tv... un día llegó una amiga y me dijo "_Es que Perdidos está genial_" y yo asi de "_o___O ¿y eso que es?" _Porque yo estaba acostumbrada a que se decía _Lost _hahahah, o sea tuvo que explicarme mi amiga que era una serie de televisión y ya fue cuando le dije _"Ahhhhh Looostt!"_ jajajaja...



Por cierto que he notado que los españoles pronuncian la *V* como /u-ve/. En México no se acostumbra a pronunciarla de esa manera, siempre decimos /ve/ sin la _u_. Así como la *W*, siempre decímo /doble-u/ en vez de /doble-ve/.. o /doble u-ve/.... bueno, nada más como dato curioso.


----------



## Argónida

alexacohen said:


> Bueno, también hay cosas que me chirrían a mí... como, por ejemplo, "Windons".
> ¿Pero, dónde hay una "n" al final de "Windo*W*s"?
> Que es Windows/Windons/Windos dos mil... en lugar... en lugar de ¿qué?


 
Por cierto, Windons equispé, curiosa combinación también, ¿no? ¿Y cómo le dicen los angloparlantes al Windows Vista? Aquí es Vista, así, en español. Es palabra española por otra parte, ¿no?

Respecto al tema del hilo, creo que encontrar una regla es tarea inútil. Algunas palabras las pronunciamos tal como se dicen en inglés (aunque siempre adaptadas a nuestra fonética), otras las convertimos al español, y otras mitad y mitad. Dependiendo de qué sé yo: quién las pronuncia por primera vez, cómo las pronuncian en los medios de comunicación (por cierto, con lo de medias me he quedado a cuadros), etc. Independientemente del mayor o menor conocimiento del inglés que tenga el hablante. Pero igual con los nombres de origen inglés que con los originales de cualquier otro idioma. E igual que harán los angloparlantes (o chinoparlantes, o germanoparlantes...) con los nombres originales de otros idiomas. ¿Diferencias? Que aquí el 99% de los nombres de productos, grupos musicales, películas, etc. que consumimos son English, por lo cual el "conflicto" es más patente. Segunda importante diferencia: que aquí parece que es que ahora todo el mundo tiene que saber inglés, y el que no sabe inglés es un cateto. Pues digo yo que igual de cateto o de poco cateto que el que no sabe suajili o japonés.

P.D.: la que suscribe es una fan total de U2 que sabe perfectamente que en inglés es Iutú. Pero para mí siempre han sido Udos, y seguirán siendo Udos, mi representación mental del nombre del grupo es esa, es como yo "lo pienso", inconscientemente, y no le veo el problema. Full stop, al más puro estilo Alexacohen.


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> otras las convertimos al español, y otras mitad y mitad.



No olvidemos el famoso White Label al que denominamos "uait label". Ni "uait leibol" ni "güite label".


----------



## ryba

Metztli said:


> Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con Alexa... una cosa es que el grupo sea famoso y todos le digamos iu-tu, y otra muy distinta es que se exija, so pena de recibir burlas, que un no-nativo sepa pronunciar tal o cual cosa...


No os vayáis del tema, chicas. Aquí no se trata de pronunciar _U2_ como un  angloparlante nativo sino de traducir o no el nombre al español.



Cracker Jack said:


> Algunos españoles dicen que es pretencioso decirlo a la inglesa.


Bueh, al parecer la mayoría de los españoles del foro piensa igual que los <algunos> que has mencionado.

Mi punto de vista:

*Lo pretencioso* sería decir /ju: tu:/, /yʊ tu:/ o /yə tu:/ que son posibles maneras de pronunciarlo en inglés.

*Lo que me parece natural* (y lo hacen todos en mi país) es pronunciarlo /ju tu/, utilizando los sonidos propios del español (o los del polaco que son, en este caso iguales).

*Lo gracioso o chistoso* (según sea la intención) es traducir el nombre a tu idioma.


----------



## ryba

María Madrid said:


> Si U2 quieren que les llamen You too, que se pongan de nombre you too, puesto que fuera de los países de habla inglesa nadie tiene obligación de saber cómo se llaman las letras y los números en ese idioma.


Pero el juego de palabras y la multitud de matices que se dan en inglés es lo divertido.

PD: Bueno, no soy tanto fan de los U2, ni creo que el nombre sea muuy ingenioso, pero traduciéndolo se pierde lo ingenioso que hay.



María Madrid said:


> Y si alguien se burla de unos españoles porque no saben decir unas siglas en inglés y las dicen en su idioma, pues fíjate qué disgusto, ¿quién está demostrando más incultura? ¿el que desconoce un código ajeno o el que no entiende que en otros idiomas no se deletrea igual?.



Pero no es incultura, a mi modo de ver, _u dos_ es divertido desde un punto de vista objetivo y, tal cual dije en la 1a página, me resulta muy simpática la traducción que hacéis. _U dos_ suena tan... exótica.


----------



## Argónida

Bueno, Udos suena chistoso o divertido o exótico para los que no estáis acostumbrados. Igual que a mí me puede resultar chistoso o divertido o exótico oir Dividí o Lívin de un hispanohablante, simplemente porque no estoy acostumbrada.

Lo que creo que los españoles intentamos dejar claro en este hilo es que aquí Udos no suena ni chistoso ni divertido ni exótico ni raro ni cateto ni esnob ni nada. Es que aquí todo el mundo lo dice de esa manera, y si dices Iutú mucha gente no va a saber a qué te estás refiriendo, y muchos otros lo vamos a entender después de pensar un poco, aunque sepamos algo de inglés. Aquí U2 ha sido Udos desde que existen, igual que Los Rolling Stones son Los Rolin (y no Los Stones), los AC/DC son Los Acedecé y los REM son Los Rem. Sonará raro para quien los llame de otra manera, pero no para nosotros.

Y lo que algunos hemos intentado explicar también es que ese mismo fenómeno de traducción o semitraducción o seudo-transcripción fonológica no es exclusivo de los españoles ni del inglés ni mucho menos del nombre U2, sino que lo hacemos todos. Lo que parece que pasa es que con esto de Udos nosotros estamos en franca minoría y a todos los demás os hace mucha gracia. Lo cual no me parece mal tampoco, dicho sea de paso.


----------



## Antpax

ryba said:


> Pero el juego de palabras y la multitud de matices que se dan en inglés es lo divertido.
> 
> PD: Bueno, no soy tanto fan de los U2, ni creo que el nombre sea muuy ingenioso, pero traduciéndolo se pierde lo ingenioso que hay.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero no es incultura, a mi modo de ver, _u dos_ es divertido desde un punto de vista objetivo y, tal cual dije en la 1a página, me resulta muy simpática la traducción que hacéis. _U dos_ suena tan... exótica.


 
No sé donde está el problema en pronunciarlo en español, pues ni siquiera se trata de una traducción a nuestro idioma, si no leerlo como está. Por otro lado, no veo que en este caso se pierda ningún juego de palabras, pues el grupo se llama así por el avión U2 que derribaron los soviéticos el día que nació Bono y, que quieres que te diga, no conozco a nadie diga "ef eitín" (F18) o Boing seven four seven.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

Coincido con Antpax. Además se trata de números y de letras, alguien mencionó el _windons_, por ejemplo, ¿habeis oído alguna vez que se hable de la versión _tu-záusen_, por ejemplo? Si yo veo letras o números, pues los pronuncio en la lengua en la que esté hablando, no en otra.

Entiendo que a un extranjero acostumbrado a una pronunciación le llame la atención el oir otra distinta, al menos al principio, pero es que es otra lengua. A mí me llamó la atención también la primera vez que oí "ipóp", "Manu Kao", "loéf", "eivií", etc. Aunque ninguna es comparable a la primera vez que oí llamar "Dayana", como mi heroína infantil de V (pronunciado "uve", por supuesto), a la princesita Diana (leído "Diana", aquí) de Gales.


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> "Manu Kao", "eivií", etc.


 
 ¡¿Manu Kao?! ¡¿Eivií?! ¿Y esto último qué es, el AVE?! ¡¿Quién lo llama Eivií?! Qué exótico, qué cómico, qué extraño...


----------



## chics

Sí, el AVE. 
Yo lo he oído de londinenses y parisinos.

Manu Chao es un cantante "de padre gallego y madre vasca, que se crió en Francia y que vive en Barcelona".


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> Sí, el AVE.
> Yo lo he oído de londinenses y parisinos.
> 
> Manu Chao es un cantante "de padre gallego y madre vasca, que se crió en Francia y que vive en Barcelona".


 
Si, Manu Chao sé quién es. Un maestro en mezclar idiomas, por cierto. También soy fan total suya. ¿Debo llamarlo entonces Manu Chao, Manu Kao o tal vez Meinu Keio para ser ortodoxa y no sonar chistosa? Como canta en una mezcla de francés, inglés y español, y él mismo es una mezcla, pues no sé... Si nos ponemos puristas con esto de los nombres extranjeros, a lo mejor nos la acabamos cogiendo con papel de fumar.


----------



## ryba

Antpax said:


> Por otro lado, no veo que en este caso se pierda ningún juego de palabras, pues el grupo se llama así por el avión U2 que derribaron los soviéticos el día que nació Bono y, que quieres que te diga, no conozco a nadie diga "ef eitín" (F18) o Boing seven four seven.



Pero F18 no es algo que tenga varios significados.





ryba said:


> Leyéndolo literalmente en otra lengua se pierde el juego de palabras, o sea la ambigüedad You Too (Tú también) // U2 (que puede ser el nombre del avión espía al que alude AleC o, en fin, cualquier cosa)



No os ofendáis, queridos hispanohablantes de España, os hago una pregunta, sólo a modo de ejemplo:

Si yo formara parte de un cuarteto de cantantes famoso (mundialmente), llamado *Just 4U* (jiji), originario de Gran Bretaña, y todas nuestras fanáticas supieran que los cuatro integrantes del grupo tuviéramos una <*u*> al principio del apellido (Brian Mc*U*lster, Gregory *U*lysses y hermanos George y Robert *U*nderbright), y si de repente una fana danesa que se hubiera ido a España descubriera con asombro que la juventud española sí ama el grupo, pero lo llama *Yas () Cuartro U*, en vez de Just For You, ¿le dirían "No hay de qué reírse, estamos en España y hablamos español. Además no veo que en este caso se pierda ningún juego de palabras, pues el grupo se llama así por las cuatro U que están en los apellidos de los integrantes. Si quieren que los llamemos Just For You, que se pongan Just For You".?


----------



## chics

Hola. En castellano son _admiradoras_ o _fans_, pero no fanas.

No me parece mal que algunos seguidores pronuncien "Yus áu" o cualquier otra variante que se les ocurra, les parezca cómoda o les venga antes a la cabeza. Tampoco creo que los componentes de la banda se sientan ofendidos, seguramente les llamará la atención, tal vez les haga gracia... pero si de verdad les importara tanto que en España (o en otro país) pronunciaran su nombre como en su país, entiendo que hubieran escogido otro más "internacional".


----------



## ryba

chics said:


> Hola. En castellano son _admiradoras_ o _fans_, pero no fanas.
> 
> No me parece mal que algunos seguidores pronuncien "Yus áu" o cualquier otra variante que se les ocurra, les parezca cómoda o les venga antes a la cabeza. Tampoco creo que los componentes de la banda se sientan ofendidos, seguramente les llamará la atención, tal vez les haga gracia... pero si de verdad les importara tanto que en España (o en otro país) pronunciaran su nombre como en su país, entiendo que hubieran escogido otro más "internacional".



Me gustó tu respuesta, chics. Gracias por lo de fanas*.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Añado que un verdadero fan sabrá que en el idioma original (inglés, polaco u otro) se trata de un juego de palabras y conocerá ambos significados y toda la historia. Aunque luego pronuncien el nombre como quieran.


----------



## alexacohen

Antpax said:


> Por otro lado, no veo que en este caso se pierda ningún juego de palabras, pues el grupo se llama así por el avión U2 que derribaron los soviéticos el día que nació Bono y, que quieres que te diga, no conozco a nadie diga "ef eitín" (F18) o Boing seven four seven.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Seven-forty-seven, Ant . Vulgarmente conocido como "jumbo" o "el de la joroba". 
El juego de palabras de U2 es irrelevante para un español que no sepa inglés, que haberlos, haylos. No lo va a entender, lo diga como lo diga. Y para uno que sepa inglés, también, porque aunque hable de U-dos, sabe perfectamente qué quiere decir en inglés "you too", como dice Chics.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No sé de dónde sacáis que "U2" es un juego de palabras. Eso es "etimología" popular. Y como no es una palabra, sino una "u" y un dos (como en una referencia industrial) no creo que nadie pueda decir cómo se dice. Quizá si alguno de ellos habla gaélico en ese idioma lo llamen de la forma correspondiente y no como en inglés.


----------



## alexacohen

Dr. Quizá said:


> No sé de dónde sacáis que "U2" es un juego de palabras.


Ni idea, Dr. Quizá. Personalmente siempre creí que se llamaban así por el nombre del avioncito. Pero ése fue el argumento para decir que los españoles debíamos respetar la pronunciación original, que se perdía el juego de palabras.


----------



## Fernando

Dr. Quizá said:


> No sé de dónde sacáis que "U2" es un juego de palabras.



Por supuesto que es un juego de palabras. Viene de U2, el nombre de una serie de submarinos alemanes. Hay que pronunciarlo aproximadamente "u-svai".

De la página Wiki de U2 (el grupo irándés):



> El origen del nombre "U2" no está claro; de una lista de seis nombres que dio el gurú rock punk de Dublín Steve Averill, se eligió "U2" por su ambigüedad y sus interpretaciones abiertas, y porque era el nombre que menos le disgustaba a los miembros de la banda.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues eso dije: que es confuso intencionadamente. Seguramente al principio les hacía gracia el mantener un misterio pero luego acabarían hasta las narices de que les preguntaran tanto  Apuesto que se llevarán el secreto a la tumba.

De todas las teorías la única que parece tener alguna base es la del avión porque la crisis del U2 casi coincide con el nacimiento de Bono.


----------



## María Madrid

Como dice Jellby, si el nombre verdadero del submarino es *U Zwei*, son los propios U2 los que han cambiado el nombre original al llamarlo U two/too. ¿Es que no véis que ellos han hecho con el alemán lo mismo que nosotros con su nombre inglés? ¿Ellos pueden, pero nosotros no? Los angloparlantes también le quitan el doble sentido al AVE, con eso de eivií.



ryba said:


> Pero el juego de palabras y la multitud de matices que se dan en inglés es lo divertido.


Sí, es lo divertido... en inglés, idioma que en este país no habla mucha gente bien, muchos fatal, otros muchos nada. En español tenemos multitud de juegos de palabras y matices que no pretendemos que entiendan en otros idioma. Había un grupo estupendo que se llamaba KK D Luxe. A ver qué diría un angloparlante y qué le diríamos a él si lo decía "quitándole la gracia". Nada, entenderíamos que no lo pilla. ¿Si fueran alemanes se escandalizaría la gente tanto de que no entendiéramos el doble significado? Estoy segura de que no, y es ese doble rasero el que me parece vergonzoso. Personalmente hablo inglés por motivos familiares desde que la infancia, así que no me doy por aludida, pero no por eso creo que se haya de tratar de catetos a los que no lo hablan fuera de ciertos entornos donde sí es necesario (profesionales, sociales, etc.)



ryba said:


> me resulta muy simpática la traducción que hacéis. _U dos_ suena tan... exótica.


Es que no lo traducimos. Si lo tradujéramos les llamaríamos "Tú también". Simplemente leemos lo que vemos: una U y un número 2, que tienen su nombre en español. A Echo and The Bunnymen (que siempre se odiaron con U2, btw) nunca les hemos llamado El eco y los hombres conejito. Si en vez de poner Bunnymen hubieran puesto en su nombre un dibujito del conejo de Duracell igual sí les hubieramos llamado conejitos, pero como escribieron su nombre con todas las letras, pues todos tan contentos. 

En cuanto al nombre, por lo que he leído siempre les gustó dejar abierto el juego de palabras, que si nombre de submarino, que si la evocación sonora a You too, por eso del rollo panfletario y mesiánico reivindicativo que siempre han tenido (de jovencito Bono siempre trepaba por escenarios y gradas hasta lo más alto con una bandera blanca y ese tipo de numeritos que hacía... por eso yo siempre preferí a McCulloch.). Entiendo que en inglés el nombre les da mucho juego. En inglés. Saludos,


----------



## Brenduchis

Bueno, les voy a contar otro ejemplo (que por cierto gracias por cambiar el título de este thread), para el grupo *Blink 182*, aquí en México toooooooooodo el mundo le decía _blink ciento ochenta y dos_ hahahahah y yo asi de ehm... es... _/guan eighti tú/_!!! Pero hasta en MTV Latinoamerica los hosts pronunciaban con el número en español.... hahaha.

Y eso del /güindous equispé/ JAJAJAJAJ es como el MADE IN CHINA.... aquí en México muchas personas dicen _/meid in china/_ en vez de _/CHAINA/_ ajjajajaj... o sea mejor le digo _/*made* in chaina/_ y ya hahahah. O lo pronuncian todo en inglés o todo en español ¡por favor! (aunque tengo que confesar que yo sí digo güindous equispé... pfff que indioranta soy *lol*).


----------



## ampurdan

Ha quedado suficientemente claro cuál es la pronunciación en español de U2 y nombres similares. Por otro lado, no tiene sentido seguir discutiendo en un foro de lengua española sobre cómo deben pronunciarse los nombres de grupos musicales en otras lenguas. Esta discusión queda cerrada.


----------

